# Stuff and Things > Sports >  WORLD CUP FINALS TODAY

## teeceetx

Turned on the World Cup ... watched players from France and Argentina actually signing their nations' national anthems!!!!

Quite different than the US players who take a knee, or do not sing, with a look of contempt on their faces.

This country doesn't deserve to win such an honor.

----------

BooBoo (12-18-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

#1 vs #2... Who will WIN...?!?

Argentina 3-1...!!

France 3-1...!

----------


## BooBoo

Was 2-0 Arg, Now it's 2-2 at 80+mns...!!!

----------


## teeceetx

Gone to extra time.

Argentina DOMINATED the entire game until the last 10 mins.

----------

BooBoo (12-18-2022)

----------


## teeceetx

3 to 3 now, due to penalty against Argentina.

----------

BooBoo (12-18-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

Ya'll gots more fortitude than I do.  :Yawn:

----------


## QuaseMarco

Was an excellent game ...... very exciting to the end. 

Argentina played great for 70% of the time..... they got tired at the end and gave up the lead. 

It came down to penalties..... They pulled it out thanks to their goalie.

Most Brazilians are very happy with an Argentinian win..... after all they are South American......

Leonel Messi deserves his last World Cup to be a win..... very happy for him and Argentina.


This is Argentina's 3rd World Cup win. ........ Brazil is the leader with 5 Cup wins.

----------

BooBoo (12-18-2022),Hillofbeans (12-18-2022)

----------

